# discussion with samsung about ics and/or source



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Please wait for a Samsung Agent to respond.







You are now chatting with 'Yasmin'. There will be a brief survey at the end of our chat to share feedback on my performance today.







Your Issue ID for this chat is LTK56401328307X
*Yasmin: *Hi, thank you for contacting Samsung Technical Support. How may I help you today?
*Visitor: *hello, I am wondering if Samsung will be upgrading the Stratosphere to ICS and/or if there will be source code released for GB and RIL?
*Yasmin: *I understand that you want to update phone software to ICS. Am I right?
*Visitor: *yes that would be great! Also I wanted to know when RIL source code will be released for end user developing.
*Yasmin: *I will be glad to assist you.
*Yasmin: *Currently, this mobile device is operating on Android version 2.3.5 Gingerbread.
*Visitor: *that's correct...hence the hope for ICS update
*Yasmin: *I am sorry to inform you that there is no official release date for Samsung for Ice Cream Sandwich update.
*Yasmin: *Once the update is released it will be notified on the Samsung website and also you will receive notification message.
*Yasmin: *I apologize for the inconvenience.
*Visitor: *alright, so ICS will be coming eventually? Also is there any hope for source code release as mentioned above?
*Yasmin: *Yes, your device will support ICS update and it will be release soon.
*Visitor: *i'll hold you to that comment
*Yasmin: *Is there anything else that I can assist you with?
*Visitor: *nope, that will be all
*Visitor: *thank you


----------



## _bag_ (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a tier 1 support guy who just wants you to be happy and get rid of you as fast as possible. Sorry, but I somehow doubt we're ever getting ICS. Samsung are like that.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

oh of course, nothing I got was unexpected...I just like the part where I was promised







and that's why I said I'd hold him (her?) to that comment


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I got the same deal over the phone. Except it was with Verizon. I heard her flip through pages of the "list of phones getting ICS" and she told me it most certainly is, sometime. Couldn't comment on a date though. I thought ICS was going to roll out over all/most devices that could support it. Not leave us hanging like this. Just keeping a perfectly capable phone on GB then they rub ICS and JB in our faces and tell us we can't get it. Why? So we upgrade to more expensive phones and upgrade our contracts for more $$$.

Well the plan worked damnit. I'm going to be paying full price for the S3 developers edition. Didn't want to, but I don't really have a choice. My X2 was locked down by the bootloader and this has the RIL. Tired of that crap lol. Looking forward to seeing what's what with that though.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Same shit, different day.

On the one hand, this phone was released in October, the month before ICS was announced, and two months before SAMSUNG released their Nexus phone. They had prior experience with the source code, and this phone is less than a year old. There is absolutely NO excuse not to update it.

Except it's a Galaxy S device. If they're going to use that for an excuse, then it was pretty fucking shortsighted of them to release a phone they weren't planning on supporting for an ICS upgrade. Just my two cents.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

According to a discussion I had with Samsung live chat - the stratosphere is the only phone at the moment that is going to get ICS. They could only tell me in the "near future"


----------



## kgreenman21 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, here's my chat this morning with Samsung. It seems they have no clue. And if they have no clue, then there's a good chance we won't see ICS. If they were working on a release, there would be a development timeline and we would probably have a date by now.








You are now chatting with 'Suzanne'. There will be a brief survey at the end of our chat to share feedback on my performance today.







Your Issue ID for this chat is LTK56401344514X
Suzanne: Hi, thank you for contacting Samsung Technical Support. How may I help you today?
Ken Greenman: I'm inquiring about the SCH-i405, the Stratosphere. I wanted to know if and when it will be updated with Android Ice Cream Sandwich. No one has posted any information about future updates for this device.
Suzanne: I will be more than happy to provide you that information.
Suzanne: Unfortunately, as of now there is no official information on the release date of the Android 4.0/Ice Cream Sandwich from Samsung and you will be notified by the carrier and in the Samsung website when/if the update is released. We are unable to speculate when/if a software revision might be available due to the fact that this might lead to inaccurate information and confusion.
Suzanne: y performing hard reset most of the issues get resolved.
Suzanne: I am sorry for the typo.
Suzanne: When an update is made available, this support page will contain information on how to obtain the update and however you will get a notification on to your device if it's an over the air update.
Ken Greenman: I don't have any issues with my device, so I don't need to reset. So there is a chance that the device will never get the ICS update correct?
Suzanne: Unfortunately, there is no specific ETA mentioned for the release of the software at this moment, once the release is official you can find it on Samsung website.
Ken Greenman: A simple yes or no will do. Is there a possibility that the Samsung Stratosphere will never be upgraded to ICS?
Suzanne: I apologize, the Android 2.2 upgrade software is not yet released for your device in U.S officially at this moment and hence there is no relevant information or support available for the same.
Suzanne: I am sorry for the typo.
Suzanne: Android 4.0*.
Suzanne: I understand you anxiety, but we do not have information about release of future update.
Ken Greenman: I'm just looking for a yes or no answer to my question please. I don't need any further explanation.
Suzanne: I would have surely helped you if I had the information regarding this. I hope you understand our limitations. I don't want to provide any wrong information.
Ken Greenman: Ok, I guess that answer will suffice for now. Thanks
Suzanne: You're welcome.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow...i think that lady was a rah-tard lol, messing up all over the place


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys should also be asking when the RIL source will become available


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

lecapitan said:


> You guys should also be asking when the RIL source will become available


Yeah man, you have an Internet connection as well...bug the hell out of those swine till we get what we want!


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone on XDA filled out the section on the left of Samsung's Open Source website requesting RIL source, here is what they asked:



> The RIL source code is missing. It is the only thing preventing development of custom kernels and/or AOSP ROMs for this phone. Please help us extend the life of this fantastic piece of hardware, Samsung stands to gain nothing by keeping the source code proprietary, and to lose nothing by releasing it. A release of the relevant code could potentially extend the life cycle of this device and further drive sales.


Samsung's response was very to the point:



> [SAMSUNG OSRC COMMENTS DELIVERY NOTIFICATION]
> 
> classification : Mobile Phone
> model name : SCH-I405_VZW
> ...


Original post by p_025 on XDA: http://forum.xda-dev...9&postcount=111


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Producer => consumer loyalty is all but gone...rape me then ask for more of my money? I'll pass thanks


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

It's messed up. Plus all of the crap going on with Apple. It makes me wonder if I'll ever own a decent android phone. I decided I'm going to grab a brand new warranty replacement and sell it. Anyone interested??


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Jul 11, 2012)

The post on XDA says to submit your own query as well. So I went ahead and did it. We'll see what happens. Can definitely say, that had I known of this problem I probably would not have purchased the phone.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> Someone on XDA filled out the section on the left of Samsung's Open Source website requesting RIL source, here is what they asked:


Yeah, that's me. Sorry I didn't crosspost it here, too.


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Jul 11, 2012)

After several weeks, I finally got a reply from them. Here's what they said


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Sorry for the late response.
> In your request, you asked for the source code(RIL). We have received similar requests for RIL source code in the past, and it has always been our policy not to disclose RIL source code to the public. After careful consideration with senior management and engineers at Samsung, we write to inform you that in order to protect consumers from serious security risks that may result if such source code were made available to the public, we are unable to provide you with the RIL source code you requested at this time for the following reasons.
> ...


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's probably one of the biggest loads of bull I've ever read.



> Samsung considers customer satisfaction its highest priority. If you have further inquiries, please let us know what additional questions you have and we would be happy to provide further explanation.


Time to come up with some "additional questions" which may allow us to, if not use the source code, then bypass the problem.


----------

